# Lotus mountain bikes



## btadlock (Oct 3, 2005)

I remember the first "real" mountain bike that I saw at an LBS was a Lotus, must have been in 86/87.
I have searched but can not find any info.
Anyone heard or seen this elusive Lotus mtn bike?


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

are you sure it was then and not later? (not that i would know) just remeber my dad went to the sydney motor show in 92 or 93 and the lotus display had their new mtb, dad took a pic, cause i had just gotten into MTB, and then on 60 minutes over here there was an article on them making bikes (road) and they were touting that due to their F1 knowlegde they were the ONLY people that could make bikes from carbon fibre... remeember think maybe kestral would have something to say about that... if i can find it i'll try and post up the photo...


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

the road bike was lotus, what boardman rode. the mountain bike version was made by formula 1 cycles in bookham, england. this company was owned by dps composites - now defunct as of earlier this year.


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

We sold Lotus mountain bikes back in 1986/87 and these were painted in School Bus yellow and a Dark metallic green. I can't remember the components but I'm thinking Suntour. Pretty decent bike.


----------



## wookie (Jan 24, 2007)

Lotus made lot's of bikes; they were on par w/ Shogun.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Ignore my posts then DOH!


----------



## anthony maccioni (Sep 22, 2007)

*help*

hi all i have a lotus sport mtb its green and abit of silver on the back do eny of u have eny info on them ay all :madman:


----------



## btadlock (Oct 3, 2005)

vintagemtbr said:


> We sold Lotus mountain bikes back in 1986/87 and these were painted in School Bus yellow and a Dark metallic green. I can't remember the components but I'm thinking Suntour. Pretty decent bike.


That sounds like the bike, the dark green one. I recall it had some "bull" bars, and for the its time, some crazy knobby tires. I thought it was a pretty cool bike.

I had a Lotus road bike at that time, a 69cm frame.


----------



## anthony maccioni (Sep 22, 2007)

that sounds right its got magura raceline rim brakes & pace kevlar rc 35 suspension forks the frame is aluminium it neads some work just to tidy it up do u now how much it cost new and mite be woth wen dun up dont finck i will sell it its a good bike rides nice and the ladiz love it ha ha :thumbsup:


----------

